# Collar and Leash Training



## ninetyonex14 (Nov 23, 2005)

Any suggestions? My 10 week old chihuahua isn't too happy about either of them. She'll tolerate the collar but absolutely REFUSES to move with the leash on so i have to pull her to me and she still tries to fight that. I know it'll take time but how did you guys do it?


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

First, I didn't have puppies so this may not be relevant to your situation. When I got Socrates I did a lot of reading on Chi's and toy breeds in general and learned some of them have problems with their esophagus collapsing or something like that. 

I decided that I was only going to use a harness with Socrates' leash, not his collar. Surprisingly, I didn't have to train him for the leash, he just really took to it and has always walked on the left but a little ahead of me as he's foot shy.

I was so surprised because I was told from his previous owners that he was not leash trained at all. He never pulls and watches for my every cue.

My new rescue is Bella and she obviously has never been leash trained and will pull, she is also an adult dog. It does seem to help her that Socrates goes with us because she just follows his lead. She has some learning to do with the leash, she wraps it around my feet, she pulls, she tangles it up with Socrates' leash...but I think that things will smooth out for us with a little more work.

My best advice is just be patient and keep working on it with your puppy, use lots of praise and encouragement, you know the usual advice but it works in most situations.

Sorry if this doesn't help and that it turned out to be so long.


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Scruffy has issue too...i found that a harness and extending lead helps but i am still working on the walking thing as when i want to take him a certain direction he just sits down and refuses to move :roll: 

I try to bribe with treats so that he takes my route...i think it really is a case of being patient.


----------



## bakathor (Dec 5, 2005)

Yoyo whimpers when he sees the leash+collar, but he doesn't fight back. I think he enjoys taking a walk


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

first off, its not suggested to walk a chi by a collar, its ALWAYS best to use a collar for the tags and a harness for attatching the leash too, toy breeds often have problems with a coolapsing treachea and pulling against a collar is terrible and can both cause or agrivate such medical conditions.
as for getting them to walk on it...
first off get the pup used to the harness first, put the harness on and leave it on while our around to supervise...theyll try and get out of it at first usually but ignor their attempts make sur eit fits properly, it should be snug but you should be able to get your finger between the webbing and the dogs skin wihtout it feeling tight (with a collar its 2 finger side by side) let the puppy get used to the feeling of having the harness on, and do this for a few days...
once they seem comfortable with putting it on taking it off and wearing it clip the leash to it...dont hold the leash (just keep a close watch on the puppy) just let the leash hang there...this is so the puppy can get used to ahving it attached to it...at first theyll freeze refuse to move even cry some will see it as something thats chasing them when they move leave it on for a few minutes give treats and lots of praise. do this eveyr day, increasing the amount of time you leave hte leash attatched...once they feel secure in that pick up the leash and hold it losely, you follow the dog, dont pull the leash much, jsut let the pup do the moving this will get it used to having someone on the en of this strange attatchemnt...then once there used to that start leading them, you want to hold the leash and lead them with treats...the goal is they want to follow you...
you need lots of patients and gentle leading, treats and lots of encoragemnt...
and think of it this way...how would you like it if someone attatched a rope to you then tried dragging you round...itll take lots of getting used to...
hope this helps...


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions foxy!!
When I take Carl outside I will sometimes put on his harness and leash and just let him run around the yard. (Mostly I just put his coat on and let him run free because he stays in the yard  )
Good to know that by letting the leash drag on the ground it's actually getting him used to it. Thanks!


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

another thing you could try is to carry a treat in your hand while you've got him on the leas. when he walks a little, give him the treat...and then gradually, make him walk a little farther before he gets the treat.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I can only recommend how my last dog was taught.

My daughter took him outside, and put on his lead
She also took out his favourite toy and stood in some space (enough for them to run)

Then she simply through the toy, and he obviously ran after it, and forgot about the lead. 
After doing that about 10times, he didnt seem to be bothered about the lead...it was a miracle! My daughters so devoted, bless her!  

Try it, i hope it works xxx


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

Scout said:


> Thanks for the suggestions foxy!!
> When I take Carl outside I will sometimes put on his harness and leash and just let him run around the yard. (Mostly I just put his coat on and let him run free because he stays in the yard  )
> Good to know that by letting the leash drag on the ground it's actually getting him used to it. Thanks!


glad i could help, this is actually a method i found worked well while working at a shelter, i took it upon myself to try and help the shy dogs, and this worked out to be the best way for them to learn that the leash was a good thing and not frightening.


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

I did the same as Foxy. I put the harness on Mel in the house occasionally for a few days. She would literally be rooted to the spot at first but eventually she got used to it. I then attached the lead. When she sees her harness now she goes and waits by the door to go out. Although she still doesnt walk that much....but i think its because ive carried her a lot so its my fault not hers. Also using a treat as a distractions worked for her too. Hope your enjoying your puppy  :wave:


----------

